# Advice needed: Avo 24 vs Moonshot 24 vs iJoy Tornado Nano



## Yiannaki (4/7/16)

Howdy folks

Was hoping to get some advice on choosing between one of the above. 

Currently have the avo 22 so was thinking of getting the 24 but the moonshot and Tornado Nano are also in consideration.

I would greatly appreciate the opinion of someone who owns two or all three of these tanks.

Thanks in advance 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## moolies86 (4/7/16)

@Chris du Toit recently put his avo24 up for sale to buy a tornado nano maybe he can share his opinion on both ?also thinking of buying the avo24 or the tornado nano

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (4/7/16)

moolies86 said:


> @Chris du Toit recently put his avo24 up for sale to buy a tornado nano maybe he can share his opinion on both ?also thinking of buying the avo24 or the tornado nano


Have a limitless for sale, not a Avo. Limitless is very nice. Bought in on recommendation of a buddy after looking to get the avo which he said to me gets very hot with the steel cap and airflow being less than the limitless. Depends on your build of course but there is tons of airflow on the limitless! Very easy to build and wick, the chuff cap is just a little short for my liking but with the drip tip adapter it helps. 

The tornado nano I got over the weekend, popped in the standard coil and very nice results. Little bit restricted airflow compared to the rba Base but nothing crucial. 

Both are awesome tanks, can't give preference on one over the other. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Keyaam (5/7/16)

I have both the avo 24 and tornado nano. They are two different attys vape and flavor wise. Flavor wise i always choose the avo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Yiannaki (5/7/16)

Keyaam said:


> I have both the avo 24 and tornado nano. They are two different attys vape and flavor wise. Flavor wise i always choose the avo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate. Yeah it seems hard to beat the avo on flavour!

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RiaanRed (5/7/16)

I had the Avo24, the limitless and now i have the nano. IMO i would say the flavor is better on the limitless, wicking on the limitless is a breeze compared to the Avo. I had dual fused claptons in both the limitless and the avo and the avo`s top cap got much hotter than the limitless. But limitless compared to the nano is a difficult one for me. I enjoy both equally. the nano has more moving parts witch helps in cleaning but the limitless is so easy to build on.
Just my 2 cents

Reactions: Like 2


----------

